# Re-Power - Yamaha 20 or 25?



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Following. I been wondering if it was worth the upgrade from 2015 20hp to new 25 hp. Thoughts on boat only being rated for a 20 (SC16) but with weight being almost the same.


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

30 hp suzuki and fly


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Travisloyd07 said:


> Following. I been wondering if it was worth the upgrade from 2015 20hp to new 25 hp. Thoughts on boat only being rated for a 20 (SC16) but with weight being almost the same.


Same thing - Towee "officially" rated for a 20 but I like features of the 25 and not heavier. Any regulatory downsides if I hang the 25?


----------

